# Fat Girls Gone Wild



## Judge_Dre (Feb 6, 2007)

I found this on YouTube.com today. It's a Girls Gone Wild parody by a couple of FAs. It's as funny as it is arousing. The whole concept is actually a good idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgqLUG2pRP0


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 6, 2007)

If that was real, I'd buy it in a second!


Dennis


----------



## rarwrang (Feb 6, 2007)

this is hot man


----------



## elggij (Feb 6, 2007)

That was great!!


----------



## toni (Feb 6, 2007)

I want to be a Phat girl gone wild! LOL  
That was soooooooo cute


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

ha ha! they are all so tiny, though :batting:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> ha ha! they are all so tiny, though :batting:



Now now. Don't compare to yourself. They're still *EXTREMELY FAT AND WILD!*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Now now. Don't compare to yourself. They're still *EXTREMELY FAT AND WILD!*



Whatever. I was just imagining hip checking one of them and sending them flying. Hot no? Actually, I'm a fan. As far as girls, the plump to small BBW size is what it's all about in AFG's world. *thinks about hip checking plumpers*


----------



## HugKiss (Feb 6, 2007)

toni said:


> I want to be a Phat girl gone wild! LOL
> That was soooooooo cute




Next NJ Mini Bash!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 7, 2007)

Just your typical friday night at the Punk house


----------



## Deepfriedness (Feb 7, 2007)

One look at this made me realise I go to the wrong parties :doh:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 7, 2007)

toni said:


> I want to be a Phat girl gone wild! LOL
> That was soooooooo cute



You already are


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2007)

And the best part is that you'll never have to worry about missing the next volume as they'll keep mailing em out and charging you for it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd do it...in a heart beat, lol. I'd pull up my shirt....I eat a twinkie and make a mess....I'd make out with other hot fatties...oh hell yeah! So where do I dign up, lol.

Oh yeah and not to mention it would make great gifts for the FAs in our lives!


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

That was sexy!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been to New Orleans. I've...done things. ...surprisingly naughty things. And it's quite possible I'm actually PART of a fat girls gone wild videotape. I'm proud, and not proud, all at the same time.


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> I've been to New Orleans. I've...done things. ...surprisingly naughty things. And it's quite possible I'm actually PART of a fat girls gone wild videotape. I'm proud, and not proud, all at the same time.



If there are any South Beach ones, I KNOW I was on there.


----------



## yesss (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a new guy from Sweden here and want to introduce myself.
I will update my profile soon. 

I'm on Dimensions because I LOVE BBWs, weightgain, stuffing and other FA-related things. I'm also looking for a fat girlfriend

This video was avesome! All those soft bellies, love handles and butts...

Great!


----------



## toni (Feb 7, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> Next NJ Mini Bash!



HELL YEAH! I cant wait. LETS GET WILD!


----------



## toni (Feb 7, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> You already are



shhhhh!!!! that is suppose to be our secret lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I found this on YouTube.com today. It's a Girls Gone Wild parody by a couple of FAs. It's as funny as it is arousing. The whole concept is actually a good idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgqLUG2pRP0



Just curious, what makes you think these guys are FAs? I admit I didn't spend much time looking, but I didn't see anything on their website that would indicate that (if I missed it, please point it out) and the caption they added to break.com when they uploaded the video, doesn't say FA to me AT ALL:

"Warning! Lock your refrigerator doors you're about to be eatin out of house and home because it's Fat Girls Gone Wild!"

The viewers comments are sad and disgusting. 

I hate this stuff. This link has been posted before and I commented then but I'll say it again, fat or thin, the Girls Gone Wild stuff is demeaning and disgusting. Party with your friends, get drunk, get naked and kiss girls = great. Party with your friends, get drunk, get naked, kiss girls, on video for strange men to jerk off to while some millionaire slimeball who lives on a deserted island gets rich off you = sad. I realize the link posted is a parody, but I don't buy that it was made in appreciation of fat girls and still hate the concept.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just curious, what makes you think these guys are FAs?...



I fully agree ThatFatGirl! As a FA I get a cheap thrill out of seeing things like this (simply because videos like this are so seldom made) but I seriously doubt the people who made this appreciate fat girls. I would even be skeptical that the girls themselves are accepting of the whole size acceptance scene.

It's like saying that Shallow Hal was a fat positive movie. He fell in love with a girl despite her weight (and didn't even see that she was large...) The girls in this video are portraying fat girls as pigs, plain and simple. It's only a cheap thrill for FAs at best...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Observer (Feb 7, 2007)

No,they're not FA's and it didn't originate on youtube. Here's the original.


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just curious, what makes you think these guys are FAs? I admit I didn't spend much time looking, but I didn't see anything on their website that would indicate that (if I missed it, please point it out) and the caption they added to break.com when they uploaded the video, doesn't say FA to me AT ALL:
> 
> "Warning! Lock your refrigerator doors you're about to be eatin out of house and home because it's Fat Girls Gone Wild!"
> 
> ...



You are singin' my tune, Laura. I've railed about Joe Asswipe and his girls gone wild piece of shit videos before. Having it be fat girls instead of thin is a step backwards, IMO. Rep to you!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, relentless objectification of women XD


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 7, 2007)

That thing is really funny!


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 8, 2007)

1) Those women are pretty tiny
2) Way to rely entirely on stereotypes
3) The only part that was funny was how they make fun of the fact that Girls Gone Wild has so many absurdly-titled videos

Meh.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know. I lol'd pretty hard at

"would you get out of those pants for 100 grand?"

*candybar*


----------



## love dubh (Feb 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> lol, relentless objectification of women XD



lollerskatez.

joe francis (GGW scumbag) getting simply a penalty of 200hrs community service for taping drunk, underaged (17yo) girls (and not to mention never being tried for raping an underage girl) = not so lollerskatez.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 8, 2007)

You all need to relax. Maybe we need a more politically-correct board on Dimensions. I don't think that the Weight Board devoted to "erotic weight gain and fantasy issues" is really the place to be placing judgement on what others find arousing. Who here really has fantasies that are realistic and PC? That was about as realistic a depiction of male/female relationship as a romance paperback is. The girls in the clip were cute (despite being "tiny" to some people's standards) and they seemed to be having fun. There's nothing wrong with having a sense of humor about yourself. 

About the real Girls Gone Wild. I have no sympathy for the so-called victims of exploitation in them. If you're a spoiled drunk co-ed flashing your tits at a bar hoping to get a Girls Gone Wild T-shirt, don't complain th next day when you're sober! If you're embarrassed by it, join the club. A lot of people do dumb stuff when there drunk. You just got to control yourself better next time.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Bunch of stuff.



I think it's a funny video, not because they're supposedly making fun of fat girls, but because it's just silly fun. I don't take myself too seriously and I'm sure those girls don't either.

This is def. not on the same level as Norbit or Shallow Hal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just curious, what makes you think these guys are FAs? I admit I didn't spend much time looking, but I didn't see anything on their website that would indicate that (if I missed it, please point it out) and the caption they added to break.com when they uploaded the video, doesn't say FA to me AT ALL:
> 
> "Warning! Lock your refrigerator doors you're about to be eatin out of house and home because it's Fat Girls Gone Wild!"
> 
> ...




Gotta agree with you here- I saw nothing so amusing about it. Those opening lines didn't seem so flattering- no matter what context you put it in or how you say it. Looks like the intent was to be "funny" at the expense of BBWs

oh, and eff Joe Francis


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> ha ha! they are all so tiny, though :batting:


 
GIRL! don't you know that is what i was thinking! hey... you'll be here soon enough... let's make our own version... f.g.g.w. in the big apple pie... LMAO


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2007)

love dubh said:


> lollerskatez.
> 
> joe francis (GGW scumbag) getting simply a penalty of 200hrs community service for taping drunk, underaged (17yo) girls (and not to mention never being tried for raping an underage girl) = not so lollerskatez.



the moral of this story? don't be drunk, 17 yo, and a girl.

and that men are scum.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, don't be a drunk 30-year old, or you'll end up back at your hotel room with a KISS ME, I'M IRISH sticker on your bare nipple.


oops. can someone send me a copy of the tape? much obliged.


----------



## HugKiss (Feb 9, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> You all need to relax. Maybe we need a more politically-correct board on Dimensions. I don't think that the Weight Board devoted to "erotic weight gain and fantasy issues" is really the place to be placing judgement on what others find arousing. Who here really has fantasies that are realistic and PC? That was about as realistic a depiction of male/female relationship as a romance paperback is. The girls in the clip were cute (despite being "tiny" to some people's standards) and they seemed to be having fun. There's nothing wrong with having a sense of humor about yourself.
> 
> About the real Girls Gone Wild. I have no sympathy for the so-called victims of exploitation in them. If you're a spoiled drunk co-ed flashing your tits at a bar hoping to get a Girls Gone Wild T-shirt, don't complain th next day when you're sober! If you're embarrassed by it, join the club. A lot of people do dumb stuff when there drunk. You just got to control yourself better next time.



You are so right. I couldn't agree more! Thank you for stating this so clearly. Being able to laugh at yourself is a wonderful thing.

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## KerryNation (Feb 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Whatever. I was just imagining hip checking one of them and sending them flying. Hot no? Actually, I'm a fan. As far as girls, the plump to small BBW size is what it's all about in AFG's world. *thinks about hip checking plumpers*




That would be hot, but it'd be even hotter if you belly bumped them and sent them flying.......


Just IMO. And I'm a fan too.....I'd put in an order tomorrow if that was legit. :smitten:


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

I didn't even turn on the sound. I just watched the video.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> Also, don't be a drunk 30-year old, or you'll end up back at your hotel room with a KISS ME, I'M IRISH sticker on your bare nipple.
> 
> 
> oops. can someone send me a copy of the tape? much obliged.



And don't be a drunk 20-year old or you'll end up naked trapped in a box thats on it's way to china 

P.s.Thats one of the many reasons why I'm Straight Edge now


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 9, 2007)

i like this video for 2 reasons:
-the girls in this clip do a great job lampooning the skinny bimbos on the real girls gone wild vids
-they're playing Leaders Of The New School in the background

beyond that, there's not much to it


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 10, 2007)

So, although this video looks like a superfun party, if I were to make one, I think it would be something like "Fat girls eat some soup and cuddle up with a good book and some candles in the bathtub"

Anyone want to make FGESSACUWAGBASCITB? I'll provide soup and harry potter!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 10, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Anyone want to make FGESSACUWAGBASCITB? I'll provide soup and harry potter!



Just as long as you don't FGESSACUWAGBASCITB in my soup. That sounds like something you have to spend a half hour cleaning up.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

ok my mind just went down the porn gutter. All this talk about soup.....

Scene......lots of large bbws in a pool of alphabet soup using the letters as floatation devices, lol

Im going to hell. lol


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ok my mind just went down the porn gutter. All this talk about soup.....
> 
> Scene......lots of large bbws in a pool of alphabet soup using the letters as floatation devices, lol
> 
> Im going to hell. lol



No, you're going to H-E-L-L.  

Just kidding, that would be a hot party...although I would suggest whipped cream and various chocolate/caramel sauces. Hell, throw in a banana or two.


----------

